# Router/plant test...



## shovenose (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187641

After that load of BS I'm going to try this...

Two ends of a table or window sill (haven't decided yet) will have seeds growing. 
One is next to nothing and one is next to my:
-Main router: Wireless N600 Dual Band Netgear WNDR3700
-Guest router: Wireless N150 Cisco Valet Plus
-Cellular device: AT&T 3G MicroCell


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2013)

Use less profane thread titles. Thanks.

Oh, if you're going to do an experiment, it's probably best not to show bias before you get started. Have an open mind.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Use less profane thread titles. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, if you're going to do an experiment, it's probably best not to show bias before you get started. Have an open mind.



Sorry about that 

I have an open mind... or should I say an open mind fried by wireless devices? lol. I'm going to treat the plants equally and do my best to be as accurate as possible with my limited residential resources.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm going to treat the plants equally and do my best to be as accurate as possible with my limited residential resources.



Not all plants will have issues. But since there seems to be some proof that cellphone in your pocket can increase infertility, I think it's only natural that similar wireless signals would have an effect on some plant life. The question at hand is the broadcast strength and the wave and antenna shape, IMHO.


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Sorry about that
> 
> I have an open mind... or should I say an open mind fried by wireless devices? lol. I'm going to treat the plants equally and do my best to be as accurate as possible with my limited residential resources.



Lol. If I had a wifi router I'd try it myself. I'm not sure about plants not growing, but perhaps it's more of a seed sprouting thing. Heck, placing the seedlings on a dish on top of a warm router should help them sprout!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Lol. If I had a wifi router I'd try it myself. I'm not sure about plants not growing, but perhaps it's more of a seed sprouting thing. Heck, placing the seedlings on a dish on top of a warm router should help them sprout!



Or make it dry out faster if you're not feeding it and/or it's in a really dry room.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 31, 2013)

Be careful your experiments don't get out of hand


----------



## Vario (Jul 31, 2013)

really expecting this to be a plant test of a different sort


----------



## shovenose (Jul 31, 2013)

amp281 said:


> really expecting this to be a plant test of a different sort



lol,
I'll do this when my place is not such a mess and I have some time... I've been working OT at work and been getting used to living on my own.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2013)

repeat the first run a couple of times to see what random effects you are getting

then swap the location of the hardware and do a few more runs


----------



## neliz (Aug 12, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## shovenose (Dec 6, 2013)

Been super damn busy. I did put a houseplant on top my second wireless router (some Cisco Linksys thing that's set to max power and OC'ed in DD-WRT) and it's doing just fine not dead or anything. Not real scientific, I know


----------

